
Show HN: Personalized, email-based “Wirecutter for anything” - milohoffman
https://www.picksane.com/
======
mapleguy
Wanted to log on here to just say that I've been beta testing this for the
last 3 weeks and it's actually pretty darn useful in a few contexts.

The no-brainer use case for me is actually buying something cheap - e.g.,
toilet paper. I often find myself spending 20 minutes combing through Amazon
to find the cheapest package that doesn't suck when I don't really care about
toilet paper at all and don't worry too much about trying to save $3...but
it's human nature to want the best value.

So it's a lot easier to just have someone tell me exactly what to buy and I
can spend 30 seconds and know that I didn't leave a few bucks on the table and
that I got a good product.

Of course, I know the founder so I trust them to actually suggest the right
thing (in the same way that I know basically trust Wirecutter blindly), which
makes the service useful, and I think the question is whether their reports
are good enough that they can convince strangers/random users to trust them in
the same way.

